# Tourplanung Dolomiten 2015



## muddymartin (16. Dezember 2014)

In 2015 möchten wir wieder in die Dolomiten und stellen uns eine 4-5-tägige Runde vor. Da wir 2012 schon einige Highlights abgefahren sind (Bindelweg, Heiligkreuz, Pralongia) soll die Runde andere Bereich abdecken.
Grobe Vorstellung bisher:

Start in St. Vigil
1. Tag St. Vigil - Alpe Fojedöra - Pragser Wildsee-Schmieden
2. Tag Schmieden - Plätzwiese - irgendwie Richtung Cortina d'Ampezzo - Croda da Lago - Forcolla Ambrizolla

--> dann weiß ich nicht so recht weiter. 2012 sind waren auf dem Rif. Averau und sind Richtung Cinque Torri abgefahren, also nicht den Averau-Trail. Den nochmal einbauen wäre zwar ein ziemlicher Schlenker, aber bestimmt lohnenswert. Ebenso die die Trails Richtung Alleghe / Col dei Baldi. Und irgendwie sollte es auch wieder zurück gehen Richtung St. Vigil. Macht es Sinn hoch zum  Col di Lana (sind wir 2012 runter) und über Fanes zurück nach St. Vigil?

Sonstige Randdaten: Fahrleistung bis zu 60km/2000hm, S2, auch mal 1-2 Stunden Schieben/Tragen kein Problem. Sinnvolle Liftabkürzungen auch denkbar.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2014)

Ist an sich relativ einfach und eine ziemlich logische Runde:

Plätzwiese-Cortina natürlich sehr einfach, man könnte ggf. noch die Forcella Lerosa mit einbauen (ab Cortina würde ich x Lift hoch zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta fahren und dann auf Schotter und schönen Trails zur Anfahrt zu den Croda da Lago queren). An der Forcella Ambrizzola dann entweder die Standardvariante zum Rif. Citta di Fiume-Staulanzapaß und dann die/einen der Alleghetrails dranhängen. Mit der Bahn wieder hoch zum Col dei Baldi und über die Forcella Pecol runter ins Val Fiorentina und rüber/hoch nach Fedare (hierher gäb's auch die direkte Verbindung/Querung von der Forc. Ambrizzola via Forcella Giau und Passo Giau. In Summe ca. 20-30 Min relativ entspanntes Schieben, der Rest mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und ein wenig Schmalz in den Waden fahrbar). Ab Fedare hoch zum Averau per Lift (Treten geht auch, die meisten schaffen aber max 2/3 im Sattel) und dann die strada della vena (bzw. den vom Uli unkorrekterweise so betitelten Abschnitt) bis Larzonei fahren und von dort nach Andraz rüber. Col di Lana vom Süden her hoch und zur Rothschanzenstellung rüberwueren (Südflanke des Col di Lana). Runter ins Valiate und hoch zum Incisasattel, evtl. den 3er Flowtrail rüber zum Campolongo dranhängen und dann auf einer der versch. Möglichkeiten nach Alta Badia oder gar St. Kassian. Hoch zum Heiligkreuz (ggf. auch mit Sessellift) und 1 oder 2 der dortigen Trails mitnehmen um dann den 16er/15b nach Spescia abzufahren und über Tolpei/Alt Wengen und die Forcella Cians respektive parallel dazu das Ritjoch nach St. Vigil zurück zu kommen - insgesamt eine absolute Traumrunde mit viiiiielen genialen Trails im S1-S2 Bereich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (16. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind letztes Jahr den Stoneman gefahren und haben daraus eine Runde gemacht(Dede hat da auch fleißig Tip´s gegeben, Danke hier noch einmal dafür), Pragser Wilkdseen und Plätzwiese incl. War auch ne schöne, runde Sache und sollte in deine Rahmenbedingungen passen.


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Wir sind letztes Jahr den Stoneman gefahren und haben daraus eine Runde gemacht(Dede hat da auch fleißig Tip´s gegeben, Danke hier noch einmal dafür), Pragser Wilkdseen und Plätzwiese incl. War auch ne schöne, runde Sache und sollte in deine Rahmenbedingungen passen.


Sextener Dolos (Stoneman, Spinatrail, Cadini etc.) kann man natürlich auch ganz gut integrieren, allerdings wird's dann mit der Forc Ambrizzola eher nichts mehr werden, denn der Zusatzschlenker geht sich bei den obigen Vorgaben eigtl. nicht mehr wirklich aus


----------



## dede (16. Dezember 2014)

Ach so: hattest ja noch konkret nach "Fanes nach Norden" gefragt. Kann man machen, aber ist halt ab der Capanna Alpina ne mühsame 40-50 minütige Schieberei/Tragerei hoch zum Col Locia (muß man halt mögen respektive sich dessen bewußt sein!). Danach viel Trail, da man auch zum Gasthaus Pederü einiges abseits der breiten Schotterautobahn absolvieren kann....


----------



## muddymartin (16. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Schaue mir das ganze erstmal heute abend auf der Karte an ... liest sich auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## muddymartin (18. Dezember 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Ist an sich relativ einfach und eine ziemlich logische Runde:
> 
> Plätzwiese-Cortina natürlich sehr einfach, man könnte ggf. noch die Forcella Lerosa mit einbauen (ab Cortina würde ich x Lift hoch zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta fahren und dann auf Schotter und schönen Trails zur Anfahrt zu den Croda da Lago queren). An der Forcella Ambrizzola dann entweder die Standardvariante zum Rif. Citta di Fiume-Staulanzapaß und dann die/einen der Alleghetrails dranhängen. Mit der Bahn wieder hoch zum Col dei Baldi und über die Forcella Pecol runter ins Val Fiorentina und rüber/hoch nach Fedare (hierher gäb's auch die direkte Verbindung/Querung von der Forc. Ambrizzola via Forcella Giau und Passo Giau. In Summe ca. 20-30 Min relativ entspanntes Schieben, der Rest mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und ein wenig Schmalz in den Waden fahrbar). Ab Fedare hoch zum Averau per Lift (Treten geht auch, die meisten schaffen aber max 2/3 im Sattel) und dann die strada della vena (bzw. den vom Uli unkorrekterweise so betitelten Abschnitt) bis Larzonei fahren und von dort nach Andraz rüber. Col di Lana vom Süden her hoch und zur Rothschanzenstellung rüberwueren (Südflanke des Col di Lana). Runter ins Valiate und hoch zum Incisasattel, evtl. den 3er Flowtrail rüber zum Campolongo dranhängen und dann auf einer der versch. Möglichkeiten nach Alta Badia oder gar St. Kassian. Hoch zum Heiligkreuz (ggf. auch mit Sessellift) und 1 oder 2 der dortigen Trails mitnehmen um dann den 16er/15b nach Spescia abzufahren und über Tolpei/Alt Wengen und die Forcella Cians respektive parallel dazu das Ritjoch nach St. Vigil zurück zu kommen - insgesamt eine absolute Traumrunde mit viiiiielen genialen Trails im S1-S2 Bereich......




Ok, für mich wäre eine logische Runde dann:

1. Tag St. Vigil - Alpe Fojedöra - Pragser Wildsee-Schmieden
2. Tag Schmieden - Plätzwiese - Cortina d'Ampezzo -Rif. Duca dAosta - Pezzi de Paru -  Croda da Lago
3. Tag Croda da Lago - Forcella Giau - Passo Giau - Rif. Averau
4. Tag Rif. Averau - Col di Lana - Teriol Ladin - Col de la Roda - Incisasattel - Campolongopass - Corvara - Heiligkreuz (Lift)
5. Tag Heiligkreuz - Spescia - Ritjoch - 15er nach St. Vigil

Ist der dritte Tag vielleicht etwas kurz? (mit Ambrizzola, Col dei Baldi und wieder hoch zum Averau wirds ganz schön lang, das letzte Mal haben wir wegen eines Unwetters den letzten Sessellift verpasst, da waren die 400hm zusätzlich zum Averau hoch doch etwas bitter
Was wäre eine reizvolle Verbidnung zwischen Campolongo und Alta Badia?
Lohnt eine Querung vom Passo Giau zum Averau auf dem 452er oder ist das zu verblockt. Laut Karte würde man ein paar Hömes sparen. --> Ziehe die Frage zurück, hab gerade ein paar Bilder des 452 gefunden, das sieht eher nach Plagerei und Wanderer-Slalom aus...


----------



## dede (18. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm, also der 3. Tag ist schon seeeehr kurz, da bist ja grad mal 3 Stunden unterwegs....
Ich nehm an der 1. Tag soll nicht bis zur Plätzwiese selbst gehen wegen der vorherigen Anfahrt, oder? Sonst würde man nämlich eigtl. noch locker zur Plätzwiese hoch kommen und könnte die weiteren Etappen etwas anders gestalten bzw. Alleghe noch mit einbauen.
Corvara-San Linert (falls du den Lift nehmen willst) würde ich auf dem "Höhenweg" Funtanaccia-La Villa Alta/Ciastel Colz-Sompunt-Pedraces machen (= ganz nette Zubringerpassage). Vorher kannst du am Ende des 3er Trails noch VOR dem Campolongopaß rechts weg auf eine Schotterpiste, die zum Golfplatz runterführt. Hier kurz rechts und in einem Bogen um den Golfplatz rum, dann wieder auf ein kurzes (600-700m) Singletrackstück bis Arlara und nach Corvara rein rollen.
Giau direkt rüber bis unter Averau macht keinen Sinn, ist zu verblockt und wie du richtigerweise schreibst viele Wanderer...


----------



## muddymartin (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, 1. Tag ist Anfahrt vor 11/12 Uhr kommen wir sicher nicht in St. Vigil los...
Der dritte Tag geht ja doch locker auch über Ambrizzola/Alleghe, bis Averau incl. Lift sinds ca. 1450hm, selbst wenn der Sessellift nicht mehr läuft, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## dede (19. Dezember 2014)

Seh ich genauso - da kannst zumindest einen der Alleghetrails noch locker mit einbauen und kommst trotzdem leicht in der Averauhütte an. Sollten alel Stricke reissen, man kann auch per Bus (ab Alleghe oder Selva) hoch zum Giau bzw. Fedare fahren


----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2014)

Frage zum besten Weg von der strada della vena zum Col di Lana: Ist es besser der strada della vena oberhalb der S203 bis nach Andraz zu folgen um dann über Palla Richtung Südflanke des Col di Lana zu gelangen oder besser Larzonai - Collaz - Salsai und dann über Pieve di Livinallogno hoch zum Col die Lana? Und noch ne Frage zum letzten Tag: Gibt es eine Lohnende Abfahrt vom Ritjoch Richtung St. Vigil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

Also die (echte) Strada dell vena aufwärts ist nicht wirklich ratsam (ich nehme an, du meinst mit Andraz die Burgruine, nicht den eigtl. Weiler unterhalb der Straße, oder? Zu letzterem fährst sie ja abwärts!). Die einfachste Verbindung ist im Pontin-Sattel oben vor den Masonadiewiesen gleich entlang der verfallenen Laufgräben runter zur Straße zu trailen (441er, Mündung bei "La Mierla") und dann über das Castello Andraz auf dem 20 und 21er zum Col di Lana/Palla rüberzuqueren (gute 5 Min Schieben inkl.). Wenn du die ganze Strada delle vena mitnehmen willst (auch ein sehr lohnender Trailabschnitt!), dann kannst in Larzonei abbrechen und auf nem kleinen Sträßchen "zurück" fahren und dann auf der Buchensteinstraße bis Pieve rollen (ist fast eben, da kommt man super voran). Ab Pieve dann halt das Sträßchen hoch nach Palla. Welche der beiden Varianten ist zu bevorzugen?!? Würde sie ehrlich gesagt als ziemlich gleichwertig beurteilen, wobei man sich mit der "Pontin-La Merla-Palla"-Variante ein paar Hm spart...
Ritjoch-St. Vigil ist ehrlich gesagt wenig spannende Schotterpiste, egal, ob man gleich direkt abfährt (da kann man kurz noch auf den parallel führenden Wanderweg ausweichen, ist aber ebenfalls wenig bis sehr bedingt lohnend), oder noch bis zum Ju/Joch rüberquert und dann erst in den Ort rollt. Einzig halbwegs spannende Variante wäre ab Biei noch über Alt Wengen runterzufahren und dann ab Piccolein die alte Gadertalstraße (anffangs karrenwegähnklicher Flowtrail, dann schöne Speedstrecke) bis nach Zwischenwasser zu fahren. Problem dabei: man kommt halt gut 200 Hm tiefer raus und muß wieder nach St. Vigil hoch (könnte man ggf. per Bus machen und so das in St. Vigil abgestellte Auto holen)


----------



## burki111 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
da der fünfte Tag ja sehr kurz ist, könnte man auch zum Ritjoch --> Kreuzspitze --> den 13er Richtung Pares zum Jagdhüttle (etwas tragen) --> 13er hinunter ins Fanestal (etwas anspruchsvoller) und dann (ca 0,5-0,75 h schieben + tragen) zum Antoniusjoch (hier je nach Laune noch Neuner oder Antoniusspitze zu Fuss mitnehmen) --> hinunter zur Lavarellahütte (teilweise recht anspruchsvoll) und dann teilweise neben der Fahrstrasse nach Pederü --> Flowtrail nach St. Vigil.
Statt den Umweg über das Ritjoch kann man natürlich auch (lanschaftlich und auch fahrtechnisch sehr schön) den 15B von Heiligkreuz nehmen und dann direkt zum Antoniusjoch aufsteigen/fahren.


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

Du bist dir aber im Klaren, daß das Antoniusjoch (naturparkbedingt) strikt verboten ist, oder?!? Wie schaffst du das in ner halben Stunde aufwärts? Da brauchst ja schon zu Fuß ohne Sondergepäck ne gute Stunde....
15 B bis ganz runter nach Spescia ist sehr zu empfehlen (gehobener S1 mit 1-2 S2 Stellen, aber nicht tragisch) und sicherlich mehr als nur eine Alternative zur klassischen Schotterpiste....
Da ihr an dem Tag bestimmt noch Zeit habt könnt ihr ja vom Kircherl aus erstmal direkt in den 13er zur Üisciantaduhütte steuern und dann am Lech da Le' vorbei zur Mittelstation des Sessellifts zurücktrailen (ist mittlerweile alles fahrbar). Dann wieder hoch (nochmal Lifteln oder auch hochtreten) und weiter auf den 15B....


----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2014)

Ok, konnte ich auf der Karte nachvollziehen, Vairante über den Pontin-Sattel gefällt mir besser. Herzlichen Dank!
Der 5. Tag darf ruhig etwas kürzer sein, da wir noch gute 5h heimfahren müssen. Zudem wirds wohl ein Sonntag sein, da möchte ich ungern auf gesperrten Wegen Horden von Wanderern begegnen.


----------



## burki111 (22. Dezember 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Du bist dir aber im Klaren, daß das Antoniusjoch (naturparkbedingt) strikt verboten ist, oder?!? Wie schaffst du das in ner halben Stunde aufwärts? Da brauchst ja schon zu Fuß ohne Sondergepäck ne gute Stunde....


nein, ein Fahrverbot für bikes ist mir (ich kenne die Naturparkschilder --> z.B. http://www.blikk.it/galerie/view.php?id=2011) nicht bekannt.
Die 0,5-0,75 h bezieht sich auf das Ende der (für mich) fahrbaren Strecke bis zum Joch und ich bin da schon zigmal hinauf.
Aber wenn es muddymartin eh zu lang ist..


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

burki111 schrieb:


> nein, ein Fahrverbot für bikes ist mir (ich kenne die Naturparkschilder --> z.B. http://www.blikk.it/galerie/view.php?id=2011) nicht bekannt.
> Die 0,5-0,75 h bezieht sich auf das Ende der (für mich) fahrbaren Strecke bis zum Joch und ich bin da schon zigmal hinauf.
> Aber wenn es muddymartin eh zu lang ist..


 
Im Naturpark (generell in den Südtiroler Naturparks) sind alle Wege unter 2m Breite automatisch fürs Biken gesperrt sofern sie nicht explizit dafür freigegeben wurden (z.B. der sonst grenzwertige Trail rüber zum Col Locia). Das Antoniusjoch fällt da natürlich auch rein, obwohl es immer wieder auch befahren respektive geschoben wird. Bislang halten sich die Beschwerden diesbzgl. aber noch in engen Grenzen, einfach wohl auch deswegen, weil dort relativ wenige Wanderer unterwegs sind.... aber per se ist der Übergang verboten - leider...
Halbe bis dreiviertelte Stunde ausm Sattel dort hoch ist seeehr ordentlich, das schaffen nicht viele! Kompliment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2014)

Das hieße dann aber auch vom Heiligkreutz runter richtung Spescia nur über den 15er bzw. 15a und nicht über den 15b , den 16er sehe ich auf meiner Kompasskarte gar nicht


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

Nein, beide Varianten, sprich 15A und 15B möglich (und lohnend) wobei ich in jedem Falle die obere, sprich Kompass 15B (die war früher/ist aber teilw auch jetzt noch mit 16 betitelt) als die spannendere erachte zumal man da auch noch an der je nach Stärke der Ausaperung mehr oder weniger beeindruckenden Eiskapelle (=lohnender 2 Min-Abstecher direkt vom Weg) vorbeikommt. Der technisch etwas anspruchsvollere Teil beginnt dann nach der Querung der Forstpiste (am Plan Sotsass), der man aber auch links abwärts über die Armentarawiesen, wo sie sich mit der 15A/15er Variante vereint (den 15er aber im obren Abschnitt nicht nehmen, der ist einfach zu schlammig weil er durch immerfeeuchte Wiesen führt), bis Spescia folgen kann. Beide Varianten treffen dann bei Spescia wieder zusammen....


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

Das ist der obere Teil des 15B (der Abzweig zur Eiskapelle ist nur paar Meter oberhalb des Standpunktes) => http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/248716?page=5&in=user


----------



## burki111 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ok, dann bin/war ich eben ein Illegaler...
Ich täte auch auf jeden Fall den 15B nehmen.
Im letztem Jahr ist auch die fette Forstrasse zum Joch vor der Kreuzspitze aus östlicher Richtung fertig gestellt geworden, so dass man hier ganz gemütlich hinaufrollen (schöne Landschaft dort oben, Weg 16) und dann zum Ritjoch (oder schon vorher hinunter nach St. Vigil) queren kann.


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

burki111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok, dann bin/war ich eben ein Illegaler...
> Ich täte auch auf jeden Fall den 15B nehmen.
> Im letztem Jahr ist auch die fette Forstrasse zum Joch vor der Kreuzspitze aus östlicher Richtung fertig gestellt geworden, so dass man hier ganz gemütlich hinaufrollen (schöne Landschaft dort oben, Weg 16) und dann zum Ritjoch (oder schon vorher hinunter nach St. Vigil) queren kann.


 
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter - allerdings sollte man da oben als Biker schon seeeeehr sensibel mit entsprechender Wegenutzung umgehen, denn diesbzgl. Diskussionen werden auch in Südtirol immer intensiver und v.a. lauter/medienwirksamer.... da helfen Reifenspuren auf an sich illegalen Wegen nicht zwangsläufig weiter


----------



## burki111 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi dede,
keine Frage, hätte das hier sicher auch nicht geschrieben, wenn es mir bekannt gewesen wäre.
Allerdings wäre dann ja auch z.B. die klassische Abfahrt vom Tadegajoch zur Cap Alpina betroffen oder ist diese explizit ausgenommen?
Auch der 15B von Heiligkreuz liegt im Gegensatz zum 15er komplett im Naturpark...
Wohne ja in BW, wo man es ja tagtäglich mit der 2m-Regel zu tun hat...


----------



## dede (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Tadegajoch-Col Locia-Cap Alpina ist explizit als Bikestrecke ausgeschrieben (wobei man die 200m durch das kleine Biotop nach dem Tadegapaß offiziell Schieben müßte ))
Der 15B liegt ebenfalls theoretisch innerhalb der Naturparkgrenzen, korrekt, hier wird auch nur Biken geduldet (was auch immer das rechtlich beinhaltet?!?). Den fahren halt sehr viele locals/guides, weil sich da halt auch relativ wenige Wanderer drauf verlieren. Das Nämliche gilt auch für den Trail durchs Lärchental ab Somamunt (St. Vigiler Seite).... Nicht mehr ganz so kulant sind die Park-Ranger dann allerdings auf der Ampezzaner Seite, da ist mittlerweile der Streßlevel noch etwas höher (und ich spreche nicht vom berühmten Travenanzestalverbot!)


----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2014)

Vom Kreuzjoch zum Pragser Wildsee, wie technisch ist die Abfahrt? Wäre alternativ auch aber Kreuzjoch die Alternativroute über 24er/25er zu empfehlen?
--> ok, hab die Antwort schon in einem alten Post von dede gefunden, 24er flowiger und schöner --> gebucht


----------



## muddymartin (22. Dezember 2014)

Ok, hier mal der Routenverlauf
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bkcumtlbsidjnxab
vielleicht gibts noch Optimierungspotential. Bei der Querung vom Rif. Duca d'Aosta bin ich mir nicht so sicher und bei der Anfahrt zum Croda di Lago, ob der 434er direkt vom Pezzi di paru hoch machbar ist (sieht relativ steil aus), oder ob man wieder bis zum 432er abfahren muss


----------



## dede (23. Dezember 2014)

Track sieht in Summe ganz gut aus, paar kleinere Änderungen aber möglich bzw. teilw. sogar notwendig:
1. nach dem Pragser Wildsee brauchst nicht zur Straße nach St. Veit sondern kannst weiter auf dem gestrichelten Weg bleiben. Ab Schmieden/Prags dann alternativ zur Straße auf dem links vom Bach verlaufenden Schotterband (gestrichelte Linie). Dann kurz vor der Mündung in die Straße weiter auf dem Trail (aufwärts fahrbar) bleiben (ebenfalls gestrichelte Linie). Die Plätzwiesenteerauffahrt kann man noch ganz nett mit einem Schlenker zur Stollaalm unterbrechen, in dem man in der zweiten Linkskehre auf dem Schotterweg geradeaus entlang des Baches bleibt (gestrichelte Linie). Man muß dann aber leider ab der Lichtung bei der Alm wieder zurück zur Straße rollen => bringt in Summe nichts, lockert aber die Asphaltauffahrt etwas auf falls man das will!
2. Zur Croda da Lago/Palmierihütte: nach der Malga Pezie de Paru kannst du leider nicht direkt hoch, sondern mußt zur klassischesn (432er) Auffahrt rüberqueren. Der Weg ist in der Karte leider nicht eingezeichnet, auf Kompaß aber gut sichtbar (406er glaub ich). Einfach nach der Brücke linkshalten und im Auf und Ab zur Lichtung des Cason de Macarogn (kleine Hirtenhütte an der Wegkreuzung mit dem 431er). Hier weiter auf fast einer Höhenlinie, zuletzt kurz abwärts, bis man auf die 432er stößt und diese dann aufwärts
3. Passo Incisa-Campolongo: den 3er noch weiter fahren und erst kurz vor dem Campolongopaß rechts auf die 26a Forststraße abbiegen (aus Kompaß gut ersichtlich, bei deiner Karte hier nicht eingezeichnet)
4. Alta Badia: ich würde nicht entlang des Baches ganz unten im Tal fahren, sondern ab Verda auf die linke Talseite wechseln und dann via Funtanaccia (gestrichelte Linie) und Maring nach La Ila Alta und weiter via Sotsas, Paracia und Ciaminades nach Pedraces (in der Karte mit Badia bezeichnet)
5. Auffahrt zum Ritjoch/Kreuzspitze: ist so leider nicht möglich, denn die Schotterpiste da hcoh ist einfach zu steil um sie hochzutreten => Mußt in Spescia einfach geradeaus zu den Höfen von Coz Defora bleiben. Dann immer auf einer Höhe bis Tolpei und an der Gabelung mit schönem Blick zum San Berborakircherl (kurzer Abstecher dorthin lohnenswert!) via Ciablun nach Biei und von dort hoch zum Biotop am Ritjoch (von hier nochmal kurzer aber recht steiler Abstecher zur Rit-/Kreuzspitze möglich. Zum Gipfel selbst muß man 2 Minuten zu Fuß gehen, die Aussicht ist's aber wert)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (23. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank! Deine Ortskenntnisse sind unfassbar


----------



## dede (23. Dezember 2014)

In seiner Hosentasche sollte man sich schon auskennen, oder?!?


----------



## dede (23. Dezember 2014)

Querung via Cason de Macarogn (rechts unten Track und Karte) => http://cortina.dolomiti.org/index.cfm/Cosa-fare/Bike-Expert-Ita/Cason-del-Macaron/


----------



## muddymartin (23. Dezember 2014)

dede schrieb:


> In seiner Hosentasche sollte man sich schon auskennen, oder?!?


Schon, aber deine Hosentasche ist ganz schön groß


----------



## burki111 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi,


> 5. Auffahrt zum Ritjoch/Kreuzspitze: ist so leider nicht möglich, denn die Schotterpiste da hcoh ist einfach zu steil um sie hochzutreten => Mußt in Spescia einfach geradeaus zu den Höfen von Coz Defora bleiben.


hier muss ich dede widersprechen: Wie ich schon schrieb, gibt es seit einem Jahr eine neue fette Waldautobahn von der östlichen Seite zum Ritjoch, die nochmals flacher als die Auffahrt über Tolpei/Runch ist. --> Dein gpsies-Track ist hier genau richtig.

Und noch eins: Eingangs sollte doch Heiligkreuz nicht nochmals befahren werden.
Eine Alternative wäre hier die Auffahrt von Pedraces über Juvel nach Campill und dann
(a) (schöner und etwas weiter) über die Medalges Alm (bis hierher bequem fahrbar) bis kurz oberhalb der Schlüterhütte (hier etwas tragen) und schön zur Vaciarahütte. Übers Gömajoch dann (kann man auch umfahren, ansonsten geht es unten schon Richtung S3) über Super-Trail hinunter nach St. Martin und dann entweder von Picolein übers Gran Ju nach St. Vigil oder eben aussenherum über Zwischenwasser.
(b) von Campill kann man auch direkt zum Gömajoch kurbeln, dann entgeht einem aber IMHO einiges an Naturschönheiten.

Noch ein Edit: Wenn man z.B. auf der Schlüterhütte übernachtet, kann es Sinn machen vor Sonnaufgang den Peitler (zu Fuß, sehr leichter Klettersteig) mitzunehmen, denn ein Sonnenaufgang auf dieser Aussichtsplattform ist nahezu unvergleichbar.


----------



## muddymartin (23. Dezember 2014)

Danke burki111, die Alternativen schau ich mir auch nochmals an. Heiligkreuz mach ich aber ggf. auch zweimal, zumal wir beim ersten mal über die Armentarawiesen hoch sind und Richtung St. Kassian abgefahren sind. Nun ginge es ja mit dem Lift hoch und dann den 15b runter. Als Übernachtungsort finde ich des Hospiz genial.


----------



## dede (23. Dezember 2014)

Die neue Schotterpiste kenn ich (noch) nicht, würde natürlich ggf. eine interessante Alternative darstellen wobei die Querung rüber nach Biei an Alt-Wengen/La Val vorbei auch kulturhistorisch sehr interessant ist.
Bzgl. Medalges/Bronsoi/Schlüterhütte/Gömajoch: das ist in der Tat ebenfalls eine Traumstrecke!


----------



## muddymartin (23. Dezember 2014)

Schlüterhütte würde für mich nur Sinn machen, wenn ich Sie noch im 4. Tag unterbekomme (und mit Col di Lana und Incisasattel würde der dann ziemlich lang), sonst wird mir der fünfte Tag zu lang (wegen Heimfahrt). Werde nochmals ein bisschen rumknobeln.


----------



## haertsfeldbub (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

wollte mich hier mal kurz mit einklinken (ich hoffe muddymartin nimmt mir das nicht übel  ). Wie technisch (STS, Wegbeschaffenheit, Schieben, Tragen...) ist denn die Strecke von Castello um den Col di Lana bis Contrin? Die Route finde ich sehr interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (27. Dezember 2014)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mich hier mal kurz mit einklinken (ich hoffe muddymartin nimmt mir das nicht übel  ). Wie technisch (STS, Wegbeschaffenheit, Schieben, Tragen...) ist denn die Strecke von Castello um den Col di Lana bis Contrin? Die Route finde ich sehr interessant...


hoi
ohne hier jetzt den gesamten Fred durchzulesen: Von Castello Andraz ca 15min bergauf (teils buckeln) und dann um den Col di Lana herum ist technisch S1 und nicht schwierig. Aber: Den 2013 brachial gebauten Forstweg den man kreuzt hat es mittlerweile diverse male per Mure ins Tal gerissen, 2014 war hier infernales Baummikado und keine Chance durch zu kommen. Wir sind daher auf der anderen Talseite geblieben (die eigentliche Strada della Vena, nicht die oberhalb liegende Variante die Uli Stanciu so nennt) und dann bei Andraz auf die Talseite Richtung Arabba gewechselt. Schön ist es wirklich "über" den Col di Lana bzw an dessen Südseite entlang auf der Höhe zu queren. Hier ist aber einiges an Schiebe- Trageaufwand von Nöten. Entweder man steigt von Castello (so der Forstweg nicht wieder hergerichtet sein sollte) komplett tragend auf... oder man muss halt von Livinalungo kommend einsteigen und damit "von ganz unten" hochpedaleren.

bei Fragen melden!
Grüße
Mathias


----------



## agadir (27. Dezember 2014)

MATTESM schrieb:


> TransAlp mal anders...


Hi,
auf dieser Seite gibt's leider nur tonnenweise Fehlermeldungen ...
Stephan


----------



## dede (29. Dezember 2014)

Nochmal kurz zum Col di Lana (der Mathias hat oben ja schon sehr gut beschrieben, wie man rauf und wieder runter bzw. "um ihn rum" kommt): auch die zweite Variante gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist machbar, wenn auch insgesamt mit etwas mehr Schieben/Tragen verbunden, da man erstmal vom Abzweig bei Ciamplac leicht abwärts dal Vallon della Morte queren und dann über Le Pale hoch zu den Stellungen (ehem. Felsenwache) am Cenglei-Rücken kommen muß. Ab hier dann relativ gut fahrbar rüber zum Siefsattel und links weg auf weiter recht vernünftigem Trail durch die Alpenrosenstellungen bis zur Rothschanze, wo sich der Teriol Ladin wieder mit der "Südflankenvariante" verbindet. Details s.a. hier: http://www.themtbbiker.com/col-di-lana---teriol-ladin.html
Hier noch etwas Hintergrund-Material zum Thema:  https://cdn1.regione.veneto.it/alfs...77c389-5a23-4166-bd13-445de1d59ff0/07_ted.pdf


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2015)

Kreuzjoch rechts um den Berg rum ist S1 und schöner von der Natur. Der direkte weg ist S2-3 mit vielleicht sogar unten 1-2 S4 Stellen. Ich mag sie beide. Allerdings wenn du vom Joch abbiegst, kommst du nicht bei der Alm oben vorbei. Unten ist aber auch was einzukehren. Wenn du Leute dabei hast, die auf Krawall und Herausforderungen aus sind, fahr über die Alm, wenns schön und flowig sein soll, direkt am Joch rechts ab. Beide Trails haben was. Ich hab mir auf dem Trail von der Alm eine Beule ins Nicolai gemacht.


----------



## haertsfeldbub (11. Januar 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Col di Lana (der Mathias hat oben ja schon sehr gut beschrieben, wie man rauf und wieder runter bzw. "um ihn rum" kommt): auch die zweite Variante gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist machbar, wenn auch insgesamt mit etwas mehr Schieben/Tragen verbunden, da man erstmal vom Abzweig bei Ciamplac leicht abwärts dal Vallon della Morte queren und dann über Le Pale hoch zu den Stellungen (ehem. Felsenwache) am Cenglei-Rücken kommen muß. Ab hier dann relativ gut fahrbar rüber zum Siefsattel und links weg auf weiter recht vernünftigem Trail durch die Alpenrosenstellungen bis zur Rothschanze, wo sich der Teriol Ladin wieder mit der "Südflankenvariante" verbindet. Details s.a. hier: http://www.themtbbiker.com/col-di-lana---teriol-ladin.html
> Hier noch etwas Hintergrund-Material zum Thema:  https://cdn1.regione.veneto.it/alfstreaming-servlet/streamer/resourceId/e477c389-5a23-4166-bd13-445de1d59ff0/07_ted.pdf



Habe da noch eine Frage zum Col di Lana...:
Kann man von Castello Andraz über den Pfad 21 und Teriol Ladin zum Pso. Sief und von dort weiter über Pfad 21 und 23 bis zur Pralongia? Wenn ja, wie ist der Pfad? Fahrbar oder alles Schieben bzw. Tragen? Anbei ein Bild mit dem Verlauf (hellgrün markiert)...


----------



## dede (12. Januar 2015)

Vom Weiler Castello aufwärts kannst es wegen der Steilheit eigtl. komplett vergessen, da schiebst bis zur Cenglei-Stellung eigtl. fast alles. Danach geht's ganz gut weiter bis zum Siefsattel (Kote 2.209m). Ab hier sehr steil, aber noch (grenzwertig) fahrbar bis zum Fuß des Pic Setsass, danach ist aber leider übelst verblocktes Gelände in der Querung rüber bis zur Einmündung des Steigs vom kleinen "Les Pizades" Sattel (ca. 40 Min ekelhaftes Schieben/Tragen/Wuchten). Ab der Einmündung dann schöner Trail bis zur Pralongia => in Summe würd ich das so nicht machen, lohnt den erheblichen Aufwand nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (12. Januar 2015)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort !

Auf der Karte bzw. auch auf hochauflösenden Satellitenbildern sieht die Strecke eigentlich ganz gut aus - da sieht man mal, wie man sich täuschen (lassen) kann . Werde Deinen Rat befolgen, schließlich wollen wir biken und nicht nur schieben und tragen.

Hintergrund der Frage war, dass ich evtl. von Andraz in Richtung St. Kassian komme, ohne die Falzarego Passtraße nehmen zu müssen. So wie es aussieht, müsste ich nun doch die Südflankenroute um den Col di Lana nehmen (auch ziemlich steil) bis Contrin / Cherz und mir da was zum Übernachten suchen. Ins Tal in Richtung Arrabba möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht. Gibt es dort eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## elmo333elmo3 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
ich lese mit viel Interesse diesen Thread, da ich mit meiner Frau auch im Spätsommer eine 3-5 Tagestour im beschriebenen Gebiet machen möchte. Wir sind größtenteils in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs und hatten am Gardasee (2x) nicht so richtig unseren Spaß, da wir mir viel 1. verblockten Trails oder 2. Betonautobahnen zu tun hatten. In den Dolomiten waren wir noch nicht, daher haben wir auch nicht so recht eine Idee, was uns (evtl ähnliches) erwartet. Fahren sehr konditionell auch sehr lange Strecken bergan, aber wenn es zu verblockt bergab geht wird es schon schwierig.
Daher eine Frage an dieser Stelle, wie anspruchsvoll ist / sind die beschriebenen Strecken? Fahrt ihr das mit 120mm (vorne hinten)? 
Und mit welchen Karten (nicht Digital) würdet Ihr eine solche Tour in dem Gebiet vorbereiten ?

Vielen Dank 
Enno


----------



## dede (13. Januar 2015)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort !
> 
> Auf der Karte bzw. auch auf hochauflösenden Satellitenbildern sieht die Strecke eigentlich ganz gut aus - da sieht man mal, wie man sich täuschen (lassen) kann . Werde Deinen Rat befolgen, schließlich wollen wir biken und nicht nur schieben und tragen.
> 
> Hintergrund der Frage war, dass ich evtl. von Andraz in Richtung St. Kassian komme, ohne die Falzarego Passtraße nehmen zu müssen. So wie es aussieht, müsste ich nun doch die Südflankenroute um den Col di Lana nehmen (auch ziemlich steil) bis Contrin / Cherz und mir da was zum Übernachten suchen. Ins Tal in Richtung Arrabba möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht. Gibt es dort eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?


 
Du kannst natürlich theoretisch von der Burgruine Andraz direkt hoch zum Valparolapaß entlang des Valparolabachs bzw. einem Abschnitt der Strada della Vena. Problem dabei ist allerdings, daß man nach bereits 15 Min in einem Hochmoor steht, durch das der Weg hindurchzieht (naße, schlammige Füße sind eigtl. unvermeidbar!) und danach für 15-20 Min steil das Bike hochtragen muß (am Ende dann 15m lange seilversicherte Engstelle, die aber eigtl. völlig harmlos ist!), bis man direkt an den österr. Stellungsresten kurz vor dem Valparolasee wieder die letzten Metger fahren kann => machbar, aber auch nicht wirklich DER Bringer.
Wenn du nicht ganz außen rum (Contrin/Cherz) willst, dann gäbe es noch die (hochalpinere) Variante über Col dei Boz, Forcella Travenanzes und das Lagazuoital runter (landschaftlich ein Traum, aber auch dort muß man 15-20 Min einfach Schieben, um in die Forcella Travenanzes zu gelangen. Sind halt gleich mal 300-400 Hm mehr!)


----------



## dede (13. Januar 2015)

elmo333elmo3 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich lese mit viel Interesse diesen Thread, da ich mit meiner Frau auch im Spätsommer eine 3-5 Tagestour im beschriebenen Gebiet machen möchte. Wir sind größtenteils in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs und hatten am Gardasee (2x) nicht so richtig unseren Spaß, da wir mir viel 1. verblockten Trails oder 2. Betonautobahnen zu tun hatten. In den Dolomiten waren wir noch nicht, daher haben wir auch nicht so recht eine Idee, was uns (evtl ähnliches) erwartet. Fahren sehr konditionell auch sehr lange Strecken bergan, aber wenn es zu verblockt bergab geht wird es schon schwierig.
> Daher eine Frage an dieser Stelle, wie anspruchsvoll ist / sind die beschriebenen Strecken? Fahrt ihr das mit 120mm (vorne hinten)?
> Und mit welchen Karten (nicht Digital) würdet Ihr eine solche Tour in dem Gebiet vorbereiten ?
> ...


 
Dolos sind schon hart, sowohl was die Steigungen als auch den Untergrund (schön plattgewalzte Forststraßenautobahnen triffst du selten an!) betrifft. Aber man kann durchaus technisch leichtere und nicht verblockte Varianten (einige schöne Flowtrails inklusive) zusammenstückeln (evtl. auch mit Seilbahnbnutzung oben drauf!), wenn man sich genau auskennt. Dann verlieren die Dolos schon etwas von ihrem Schrecken und sind durchaus auch "weibchentauglich" (meine Frau fährt bsp.-weise auch einiges dort, obwohl sie sonst kaum bikt und technisch bei S1 bereits ihre Grenzen erreicht!)


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2015)

elmo333elmo3 schrieb:


> Daher eine Frage an dieser Stelle, wie anspruchsvoll ist / sind die beschriebenen Strecken? Fahrt ihr das mit 120mm (vorne hinten)?
> Und mit welchen Karten (nicht Digital) würdet Ihr eine solche Tour in dem Gebiet vorbereiten ?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Enno



Stimmt, die Dolomiten sind kein Spaß.  Allerdings gibt es dort, je nach Streckenwahl, auch weniger stark verblockte, geröllige Trails, auch Erdwege.

Hier gibt es jede Menge Bilder von den Strecken, dürften sich in den Jahren nicht sehr verändert haben, vor 10 Jahren waren die Federwege auch noch geringer.

http://www.offroad-only.de/mtb_dolomiten_2003.htm

http://www.offroad-only.de/MTB_Ronda_dolomiti_2006.htm

http://www.offroad-only.de/MTB_Roadtrip_Suedtirol_2008_1.htm

Karten natürlich die von Tabbaco


----------



## dede (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte mein ganzes Leben noch niemals 120mm Federweg, weder vorne noch hinten.....


----------



## haertsfeldbub (13. Januar 2015)

elmo333elmo3 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich lese mit viel Interesse diesen Thread, da ich mit meiner Frau auch im Spätsommer eine 3-5 Tagestour im beschriebenen Gebiet machen möchte. Wir sind größtenteils in den Mittelgebirgen unterwegs und hatten am Gardasee (2x) nicht so richtig unseren Spaß, da wir mir viel 1. verblockten Trails oder 2. Betonautobahnen zu tun hatten. In den Dolomiten waren wir noch nicht, daher haben wir auch nicht so recht eine Idee, was uns (evtl ähnliches) erwartet. Fahren sehr konditionell auch sehr lange Strecken bergan, aber wenn es zu verblockt bergab geht wird es schon schwierig.
> Daher eine Frage an dieser Stelle, wie anspruchsvoll ist / sind die beschriebenen Strecken? Fahrt ihr das mit 120mm (vorne hinten)?
> Und mit welchen Karten (nicht Digital) würdet Ihr eine solche Tour in dem Gebiet vorbereiten ?
> ...



Hi Enno,

wir hatten AM-Fullies mit 120/130mm Federweg. Für unser Dolorunde (siehe meine HP) absolut ausreichend. Dede hat es ja schon gesagt - die Dolos sind nicht ohne... selbst die Militärwege können einen aufgrund des Untergrunds den Spaß oft vermiesen.
Wir haben deshalb eine sehr leichte Runde (was km und Hm angeht) durchgeführt. Manche machen da das Doppelte am Tag im Vergleich zu dem, was wir gefahren sind .
So hatten wir in unsere Strecke rel. leichte Auffahrten und auch Lifte miteingebaut, damit's nicht zu grausam wird (für uns). Highlights gibt's genügend in den Dolos - wir haben uns halt die ausgesucht, die eine 4-Tagesrunde reinpassten und die wir schon immer mal fahren wollten (Grosfanes Alm, Averau Trail, Strada della Vena, Bindelweg, Seiseralm, Raschötz Höhenweg, Kreuzjoch). Aber es gibt genug Stoff für weitere Touren....
Falls Du gpx Daten willst, einfach melden.


----------



## elmo333elmo3 (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Einschätzungen und Beschreibungen. Ich hatte jetzt einen großen MTB Guide für die Dolos bestellt und arbeite die Streckenoptionen nun auf der Karte mal durch. GPS ist gut, aber auch gefährlich in Sachen "Sebstüberschätzung", denn Schwierigkeitsgrade finden sich dort in der Regel nie. Daher noch mal danke für die Tipps.
Wie schon gesagt, ich schau mir das an und nehme gerne das Angebot von dir ( haertsfeldbub ) an. Aber gib mir bitte noch mal ein paar Tage zur Übersicht in den Karten. Noch zur Info - wir sind sehr geren auf dem Harttail unterwegss, könnten aber auch auf das 120mm Fully umsatteln. Will ich aber eigentlich nicht. 

Euch einen schönen Abend
Enno


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2015)

"großen MTB Guide" für die Dolos?!? Welcher ist das denn (ich kenn ehrlich gesagt nicht einen einzigen WIRKLICH guten, die meisten haben halt die Standardstrecken drin, die du überall findest...)


----------



## elmo333elmo3 (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
also das mit einem gute Guide hat sich relativiert. Hab einige Detailkarten von Kompass und den Guide " von Hütte zu Hütte / Südtirol und Dolomiten gekauft. Aber stehen schon meiner Meinung viele Info drin, aber Ihr habt sicher noch eine viel bessere Kenntnis der Umgebung und der Strecken. Eurer schon angesprochenen Strecken habe ich dort mal versucht nachzuvollziehen. Schaut alles spanned und vielversprechend aus. Aber ich wäre trotzdem echt dankbar, wenn Du haertsfeldbub mit mir deine GPS Files teilen würdest. Dann spiel ich das mit in die Planung ein. Wäre eine riesen Hilfe. Es sollen halt 5 Tage als Rundtour sein. Da liegt wohl insgesamt die Schwierigkeit. So weit bin ich noch nicht...
Viele Grüße
Enno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (15. Februar 2015)

elmo333elmo3 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> also das mit einem gute Guide hat sich relativiert. Hab einige Detailkarten von Kompass und den Guide " von Hütte zu Hütte / Südtirol und Dolomiten gekauft. Aber stehen schon meiner Meinung viele Info drin, aber Ihr habt sicher noch eine viel bessere Kenntnis der Umgebung und der Strecken. Eurer schon angesprochenen Strecken habe ich dort mal versucht nachzuvollziehen. Schaut alles spanned und vielversprechend aus. Aber ich wäre trotzdem echt dankbar, wenn Du haertsfeldbub mit mir deine GPS Files teilen würdest. Dann spiel ich das mit in die Planung ein. Wäre eine riesen Hilfe. Es sollen halt 5 Tage als Rundtour sein. Da liegt wohl insgesamt die Schwierigkeit. So weit bin ich noch nicht...
> Viele Grüße
> Enno



Schicke Dir die gpx-files per PN. Aus unserer 4-Tages-Runde könntest Du leicht eine 5-Tages-Runde machen. Am 4. Tag von den Peitlerwiesen nicht überes Gömajoch soondern runter nach Campill und dann über den Jul-Sattel nach Badia und hier übernachten. Am 5. Tag mit dem Lift hoch zum Heiligkreuz und dann auf 15er nach Wengen und übers Ritjoch zurück nch St.Vigil.


----------



## muddymartin (17. April 2015)

Ok, wir sind planungstechnisch nun ein paar Schritte weiter. 
Tourstart soll Mitte Juli sein. Wir werden doch schon am Vorabend oder sehr früh morgens anreisen, d.h. die erste Etappe kann bis zur Plätzwiese ausgeweitet werden. Hier der aktuelle Planungsstand

1. Tag St. Vigil - Alpe Fojedöra - Pragser Wildsee-Plätzwiese (Dürrensteinhütte)
2. Tag Dürrensteinhütte - Forcella de Lerosa - Cortina d'Ampezzo - Croda da Lago
3. Tag Croda da Lago - Forcella Ambrizzola - Citta di Fume - (Col de Baldi + Alleghe Trails) - Pescul - Rif. Averau
4. Tag Rif. Averau - Col di Lana - Teriol Ladin - Col de la Roda - Incisasattel - Campolongopass - Corvara - Heiligkreuz (Lift)
5. Tag Heiligkreuz - Spescia - Ritjoch -  St. Vigil

Wir sind zu dritt, sollten die Hütten Mitte Juli reserviert werden? 
Hier im Thread wurde für Tag 4&5 noch die Alternative Schlüterhütte mit Abfahrt über Gömajoch vorgeschlagen. Wie könnte denn da eine logische Routenführung mit Übernachtung auf der Schlüterhütte vom 4. auf 5. Tag aussehen?


----------



## dede (20. April 2015)

Corvara-La Illa Alta-Sompunt-Juelpaß-Medalgesalm-Schlüterhütte-Gömajoch-St. Martin-Piccolein-alte Gadertalstraße-Zwischenwasser. Verlierst damit halt Heiligkreuz oder du mußt ab St. Martin über die Armentarawiesen (bzw. eine Etage tiefer) nochmal rüber/zurück...


----------



## muddymartin (20. April 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Corvara-La Illa Alta-Sompunt-Juelpaß-Medalgesalm-Schlüterhütte-Gömajoch-St. Martin-Piccolein-alte Gadertalstraße-Zwischenwasser. Verlierst damit halt Heiligkreuz oder du mußt ab St. Martin über die Armentarawiesen (bzw. eine Etage tiefer) nochmal rüber/zurück...



Danke!! Ist das vom Auverau incl. Col di Lana an einem Tag machbar?


----------



## dede (20. April 2015)

Bis zur Schlüterhütte oder weiter bis La Crusc? Machbar beides, aber da bist schon ganz schön am Strampeln, v.a. wenn du noch hoch zur La Crusc willst!


----------



## muddymartin (20. April 2015)

Nein, La Crusc würden wir mit der Seilbahn machen oder eben alternativ Schlüterhütte


----------



## dede (20. April 2015)

Bis zur Schlüterhütte ist machbar, da kommst auf ne lange Tagesetappe mit etwa 2.300 Hm (so ausm Stehgreif "Daumen x Pi" gerechnet)


----------



## dede (20. April 2015)

Annahme: Querung des Col di Lana auf der Südseite, dann Incisasattel-Corvara-MTB "Höhenweg" bis Pedraces-Juenpaß-Medalgesalm-Schlüterhütte.
Ungefähre Fahrzeiten (ohne Pausen, Fotostops oder andere Liebeleien etc.): Averau-"La Merla"-Castello Andraz 1 Std-Querung bis Palla 30-45 Min-Col di Lana ("Ciamplac") 1-1.5 Stunden-Südflankenquerung bis Contrin 1 Std-Incisasattel 45 Min-Campolongo knappe halbe Stunde-Corvara-La Illa Alta-Pedraces gute Stunde-Juenpaß 1 Std-Medalges-1.5 Std-Schlüterhütte 45 Min (davon die ersten gut 5 Min direkt nach der Alm Schieben/Tragen, da der alte Wegabschnitt ab dem Kreuzjoch selbst leidder nicht mehr existiert) => in Summe 8-9 Std im Sattel würd ich da schon veranschlagen....


----------



## muddymartin (20. April 2015)

Ok, das ist dann doch ganz schön lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (21. April 2015)

Muss nochmal nerven....
@dede Du schlägst vor, in Cortina die Seilbahn zum Col Drusci zu nehmen und dann rüberzuqueren Richtung Croda da Lago. Querung auf dem 405er oder 406er? Der 406 geht ja dann direkt über in den Pezie de Parü-Trail. Lohnt denn die Sache generell?
Abfahrt von der Dürrensteinhütte: Kann man den 37er fahren (habe irgendwo was von Bikeverbot gelesen) oder sollte man auf der Forstpiste bleiben
Abfahrt vom Rif. Ra Stua: 5er, 6er oder Forststraße?
Abfahrt vom Rif. Citta di Fiume: Geht das nur über die Forstpiste(467) oder könnte man auch den 472er bis zum Pso. Staulanza nehmen?


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2015)

406    nein  
sieht wohl jedes Jahr anders aus


----------



## dede (22. April 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Muss nochmal nerven....
> @dede Du schlägst vor, in Cortina die Seilbahn zum Col Drusci zu nehmen und dann rüberzuqueren Richtung Croda da Lago. Querung auf dem 405er oder 406er? Der 406 geht ja dann direkt über in den Pezie de Parü-Trail. Lohnt denn die Sache generell?
> Abfahrt von der Dürrensteinhütte: Kann man den 37er fahren (habe irgendwo was von Bikeverbot gelesen) oder sollte man auf der Forstpiste bleiben
> Abfahrt vom Rif. Ra Stua: 5er, 6er oder Forststraße?
> Abfahrt vom Rif. Citta di Fiume: Geht das nur über die Forstpiste(467) oder könnte man auch den 472er bis zum Pso. Staulanza nehmen?


 
406er kannst leider vergessen, der "wandert" jedes Jahr weiter gen Tal und ist völlig vermurt (s.a. Bild oben!). Du mußt entweder noch weiter mit dem Sessellift bis zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta hoch oder du nmmst den 405er (anfangs knapp 10 Min Schieben) durch die Maiorera (=sommerlicher Skiweg), der später dann auf die Auffahrsstrecke zum Duca d'Aosta trifft und von dort dann abwärts.

37er ist offiziell gesperrt, kannst aber normalerweise reinfahren, hatte da noch nie Probleme irgendeiner Art

Ra Stua ist Teer abwärts, der Rest ist gesperrt

Citta di Fiume: eigtl. mußt die Schotterpiste runter zur Straße, den Dolo-Höhenweg direkt rüberzuqueren ist zwar verlcokend, aber da schiebst je nachdem wie sich die Schotterreiß'n gerade bewegt haben locker mal 50% (und an sich ist der auch nicht erlaubt...)


----------



## muddymartin (22. April 2015)

dede schrieb:


> 406er kannst leider vergessen, der "wandert" jedes Jahr weiter gen Tal und ist völlig vermurt (s.a. Bild oben!). Du mußt entweder noch weiter mit dem Sessellift bis zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta hoch oder du nmmst den 405er (anfangs knapp 10 Min Schieben) durch die Maiorera (=sommerlicher Skiweg), der später dann auf die Auffahrsstrecke zum Duca d'Aosta trifft und von dort dann abwärts.



Danke erstmal. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Bergbahn nur bis zum Col Drusci mitnimmt. Lohnt den das überhaupt, bis auf die gewonnenen Höhenmeter?



> Ra Stua ist Teer abwärts, der Rest ist gesperrt



Lohnt der Schlenker über Forc. Lerosa?


----------



## dede (22. April 2015)

Auch die zweite Sektion nimmt Bikes mit (zumindest war das bisher immer der Fall)

Lerosa ist schon sehr nett, aber es gibt größere Highlights in den Dolos. Wenn man wenig Zeit hat würde ich sie weglassen, wenn man die zusätzlichen 500 Hm machen will dann ist der Übergang schon ne lohnende Alternative/Schlenker zum langweiligen Talgerolle


----------

